# Interested in a very authoritative sound?



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

If so then these speakers are your best choice 

Ciao, Flavio


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL, positioned correctly these could work as Atmos/DTSx speakers.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

I guess the *Dear Adolf* models never really took off...


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

Wasshh !!


----------

